#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 替狼樂撲克牌拍照，保障買家款項安全~(？

## tobyhokh

早前有報名要訂購狼樂撲克牌的獸︰

本狼讓大家久等了~

撲克牌終於來到香港了！ :wuffer_laugh: 

本狼大約會在1--2天時間內(大約7月19-20日左右)，用私信(Private Message)的方式來向大家報價~

*希望屆時大家可以儘速回覆本狼的私信及付款，以便本狼安排送貨事宜。謝謝大家的合作！*

本狼有說過，要替撲克牌拍照的。現把照片放在下面(請按圖片放大)︰





























希望大家喜歡本狼的照片吧！ ^ ^

----------

